# 1,000 for Cuba!!!



## VenusEnvy

CubaMania has already reached 1,000!

My warmest congratuations to you, Cuba. Your knowledge of the Spanish language amazes me. You are so quick to help, and do it with such gentileza y sinceridad.  

Here's a bear hug for you.  

Eres lo mejor con el apoyo, Cuba. Y, hablo en serio. ¡Mantengolo así, amigo!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA CUBA!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## lauranazario

Un gran ¡VIVA! por tus primeros mil, Cubamanía. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mei

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES CUBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mei


----------



## Rayines

*Felicitaciones, CUBAMANÍA!!*


----------



## belén

*Muchas felicidades Cubamaniac!!!! *


----------



## Masood

You are a top forero, Cuba!! 
Thanks for your help, mate.
Cheers!
Masood.


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones cubamanía y un mojito a tu salud! Hic...


----------



## fenixpollo

*Thanks to you, lots of forer@s now have CUBAMANIA!*

*Happy Postiversary!*


----------



## cubaMania

Wow, I can't believe I've spent that much time here!  But I've learned so much I don't regret it.

Thanks, guys, for the kind words (and the bear hug and the mojito.)


----------



## Mita

I'm a bit late, but

*Congratulations!!!*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## Philippa

And I'm very late  ....
*¡¡1200 congratulations, cubaMania!!*
Saludos
Philippa


----------

